# Cherry bench



## B Rogers (Jul 10, 2019)

I made this cherry bench a few years back from a local tree that was taken down for a transmission line right of way. I didn't want any hardware showing when attaching the live edge legs so I drilled and pegged it with some 1" dowels. It was a pain in the butt. Any suggestions on how to attach live edge legs on the next one I make? I plan to make a few more.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks great, really like the shape/form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2019)

@Brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 10, 2019)

Maybe pegging is the proper method and I just don't know the best way to do it to layout the holes in both the bottom of the bench and top of he legs


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 10, 2019)

Great looking bench.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2019)

How bout something like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How bout something like this?
> View attachment 168538


The biggest problem I have is due to the legs being live edge pieces as well. So they aren't symmetrical pieces. Maybe my skillz just aren't up to par yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jul 12, 2019)

Is the issue that you had a matter of having a hard time orienting the legs where you want them in relation to the bench top and making the holes line up for the pegs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Is the issue that you had a matter of having a hard time orienting the legs where you want them in relation to the bench top and making the holes line up for the pegs?


Yes

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2019)

Too cool!

I’d be tempted to try wedged through tenons on a future bench... I like to see good joinery highlighted on furniture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Too cool!
> 
> I’d be tempted to try wedged through tenons on a future bench... I like to see good joinery highlighted on furniture.


I assume that's what Marc posted a picture of above?


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jul 14, 2019)

B, can always make a template ( thin cardboard) that is slightly larger than the top of the leg. Use 2 small finish nails to nail the cardboard to the top of the leg ( the cardboard should be say a half inch bigger than the leg all the way around and centered on the leg roughly)

Those 2 finish nails will eventually serve as you pilot holes for your pegs ( or 1 hole or 3 holes, however many pegs you want to use) so make sure the nails are where you want your pegs to go.

Then, with the cardboard nailed to the top of the leg, stand the leg in position, place the table top or bench top on top of it, ( so it looks like you want it to look when finished) then you can manuver it around how you want it ( do it with both legs at same time to be able to really guage the look) once you get it how you want it, trace around the perimeter of the cardboard template ( while its sitting in place under the bench top/tabletop) ,with pencil on the bottom of the tabletop /bench top ,then you can just take the cardboard template off the top of the leg ( which now has your pilot holes) and tape the template on the bottom of your bench top/table top using you previously made pencil marks to line it up perfectly, then just mark the nail holes ( the holes in the cardboard from where you nailed it to the leg previously) to use as your pilit holes for the pegs in the bench top/tabletop . Now you have perfectly lined up peg holes , with the added bonus of really being able to manuver the legs around and find the way you like them best without take a hundred measurements and worrying about them not being perfect lol!!!

I hope I typed that clear enough to understand. I've used that trick a bunch of times and it works like a charm in the situation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 14, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> B, can always make a template ( thin cardboard) that is slightly larger than the top of the leg. Use 2 small finish nails to nail the cardboard to the top of the leg ( the cardboard should be say a half inch bigger than the leg all the way around and centered on the leg roughly)
> 
> Those 2 finish nails will eventually serve as you pilot holes for your pegs ( or 1 hole or 3 holes, however many pegs you want to use) so make sure the nails are where you want your pegs to go.
> 
> ...


Great description. Makes perfect sense. Simple but very effective way to do it. I don't know why I can't think of easy ways to lay things out like that. Appreciate the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I assume that's what Marc posted a picture of above?


a through tenon would be, all the through, so you would see it on top of the table top...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 18, 2019)

Could drill holes in legs first. Then use Dowel Centers to mark where that falls on the bench top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 18, 2019)

ClintW said:


> Could drill holes in legs first. Then use Dowel Centers to mark where that falls on the bench top.


Didn't even know about those. Another good option. Thanks


----------

